# need a custom website that YOU can update?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Seamark Studios is now offering custom built websites that YOU can update. I have over 10 years in the web industry and my experience and knowledge will make sure you get the website that meets your needs and fits your brand. You can also have the ability to update your own website. 100% custom. No generic templates or unprofessional design/coding. Also, my company is located right here on the Gulf Coast in Gulf Breeze. I hope I can be of service for your online needs.

Basic Website $499
website custom designed and developed
up to 5 webpages
1 gigabyte of storage
monthly website stats emailed
Special: 1 year web hosting and 1 year domain name included ($260 value)

Advanced Website $999
website custom designed and developed
start with 5 webpages and add more at your convenience using the CMS
Content Management System (CMS) installed allowing you to update your own website by adding webpages, editing text, and uploading images
1 gigabyte of storage
monthly website stats emailed
Special: 1 year web hosting and 1 year domain name included ($260 value)

Domain Name: $20/year
Web Hosting: $20/month or $240/year
Website Updates: $20/hour
Consultations: $50/hour
Customized Blog: $299
Customized Facebook Page: $249
Customized Twitter Page: $149

Thanks,

Colin Skelton
Seamark Studios
www.seamarkstudios.com
[email protected]
850.776.7702


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

no bashing in the networking fireguy. and those prices arent out of line either. maybe you just dont charge enough. either way you should erase that crap


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Its not "Bashing", its called the truth. Why rip someone off? I guess your in on it as well...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

As a business owner, he has a right to charge whatever he wants. How do you know who he hosts it with and how much it costs? How do you know how to judge the quality of his work and how much it's worth?

You sound a little threatened by him...quite frankly your not doing yourself any favors, just makes you look a little stupid. If you can't beat him with your work, then I guess you got to bash him.



fire228 said:


> Its not "Bashing", its called the truth. Why rip someone off? I guess your in on it as well...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't like what the guy charges don't use him or shoot him a pm. Thats the nice thing about this country is people can make their own decisions on what they want to charge and pay.


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

I design some sites myself and I can tell you those prices are not out of line.

The only things that are a bit steep:
Domain name: $20 is a bit too much, godaddy has a sale every month or two that sells domains for $.99 to new users. Otherwise they are $7.50 per year.

Hosting: A basic business website will not need advanced hosting, a $5/month shared hosting package will do from a website like HostGator.com . 

Customized Facebook/Twitter: I wont say this is overpriced (kinda), but his prices are not very proportional if he actually codes and designs his own sites. A customized twitter/facebook page would be a piece of cake compared to a design that is coded for CMS. Twitter is mostly a background image and some text color changes, its all in the options. Although the facebook navigation and interface sucks, its still not that hard to set up a page for the regular user. 



He can set whatever he wants for consultations, I personally provide them free if they aren't wasting my time. His customized blog prices are fine, his website fees are fine, and honestly, everything else is fine. The only thing that would worry me is the fact that his portfolio is down so you are unable to look at any of his work currently.

Hope that helped you guys. 

Vitaliy Vinogradov
http://www.vitaliydesign.com


----------

